# Issues resolved - Great customer service



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

They made a custom cutterhead for you? Wow, that is going above and beyond. 
Nothing but good things to say about the Shelix on my 735.
Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's great to hear about good customer service.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Good info to be stored for future reference, in case my wife wins the lottery and I want to upgrade my DW735. Now I'll know to call and order the larger size.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great news!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mas (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm surprised they don't make the full size head standard. I don't think removing and reinstalling the inserts would be an issue for anyone as at some point the inserts will need replaced anyhow.

Also that is great that they worked with you to resolve your issues as this review is sure to bring them more sales for replacement heads!


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

wow they went above and beyond for you. I wonder if a simple spacer could be used under each of the inserts for each of us that currently have the undersized version to get back to the factory size like you have.

does yours still have the same amount of cutters

so far mine has worked fine and I did not experience the problems you did


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

Same number of carbide cutters. Since the head is shaped to receive the cutters and keep them in the proper position, I doubt that you could simply put a spacer under each one as it would be difficult to prevent rotation of the cutter.


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

This is a really great post! I am strongly considering the Shelix for my DW735 and the only drawback I have read about is the introduction of snipe. Sounds like this size difference is what was causing it. Is there a different model/reference number on your replacement? Thanks for the info!


----------



## marvinlee (May 28, 2012)

What I really need is for DeWalt to come to market with a segmented cutter head on the DeWalt 735 or new replacement. When, or when, DeWalt?


----------



## Mccrusn (Mar 8, 2017)

So I had a DW735… used it regularly for a few years… sold it to a friend who wanted to change it out to the Byrd-shellix cutters. He did…. and is very happy with it! Said it runs a bit quieter and he feels like he has a solid planer for what he has invested in it. (me… I replaced it with a Powermatic 15" planer which is UN frigging BELIEVABLE!)


----------

